# kcSync



## tech_ed (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello there everyone,
I get pestered by this app whenever I try to do an idisk sync on .mac. Even though I hav ethe right password, the app would not sync my keychain. Annoying to say the least.
Thanks in advance for all your suggestions.


----------



## sauria (Jan 16, 2006)

I have the same issue, have you fixed it?


----------



## minckster (Jan 20, 2006)

I am having this problem too, ever since I did a clean re-install of OSX. I'd be perfectly content to erase _everything_ on .Mac and start over, but unregistering my iMac, deleting everything that I can reach via the browser (contacts, bookmarks, and mail) doesn't help with sync refusing to accept the correct password to sync the keychain.

I found a .plist file that may be relevant. It's

/Volumes/iDisk/Library/Keychains/.syncinfo/login.keychain.syncinfo.plist

The file has the date that I bought the iMac, not the date that I reinstalled the OS. I can't delete the file, even with sudo rm, although I'm both the file owner and group. Any ideas?

If it's a likely solution, how can I delete everything on .Mac and start over with what's on my iMac?

-- A recent & happy switcher
(If only I had escaped MS-world years ago!)


----------



## sauria (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I can't find such a file. You might be able to enable the root account and then delete it, not sudo.



			
				minckster said:
			
		

> I am having this problem too, ever since I did a clean re-install of OSX. I'd be perfectly content to erase _everything_ on .Mac and start over, but unregistering my iMac, deleting everything that I can reach via the browser (contacts, bookmarks, and mail) doesn't help with sync refusing to accept the correct password to sync the keychain.
> 
> I found a .plist file that may be relevant. It's
> 
> ...


----------



## sauria (Jan 21, 2006)

I got this from Mac support.  It works!
After backing up important data, please proceed with the Master Keychain reset procedure. To reset the Master Keychain password, follow these instructions:

1. Open the Terminal application. Terminal is located at /Applications/Utilites/Terminal.

2. Type the following command:
/System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/Resources/kcSync.app/Contents/MacOS/kcSync -reset

3. Review the text entered in the Terminal prompt to make sure it exactly matches what is listed above.

Note: You may find it easier to copy the complete command provided in Step 2 and then paste it into the Terminal application at the prompt as opposed to typing it.

4. Press the Enter key on your keyboard to execute the command

After the command has executed completely, you should receive feedback in the Terminal similar to this: "removing /Library/Keychains/.syncinfo/login.keychain.syncinfo.plist was successful."

5. Quit the Terminal application.

You may need to re-enable Keychain Synchronization an any synchronizing computer after taking these steps. Additionally it is possible that Keychain will prompt you to update your settings in a variety of applications. If prompted to update you settings, click the update button.

After following these steps and then ensuring .Mac Sync has been enabled in your .Mac System Preferences, you should be able to Sync normally.


----------



## minckster (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks sauria! That worked.  

I had a bit of trouble though. When I'd try to sync the keychain, I'd get an error, 





> .Mac Sync Error. Unable to access your .Mac user name or password in the .Mac preferences in System Preferences.


 Then the (correct) password would be erased in the Account tab of .Mac preferences. Bookmarks, etc. sync'd fine. The error message appeared only when I tried to sync the keychain.

This is what I did that fixed it. I went to the Advanced tab and unregistered my computer. When it asked, I had it to erase everything on .Mac, which included the keychain (looking promising). I logged out, logged back in, and repaired disk permissions. When I went back into .Mac preferences, the keychain finally synced. Yeah! Perhaps some of those steps weren't necessary, but, it worked.

The date on /Volumes/iDisk/Library/Keychains/.syncinfo/login.keychain.syncinfo.plist is today, and no longer the date I bought the computer.

Thanks for contacting support. Apple actually reples? I'd never even think of trying.


----------



## sauria (Jan 21, 2006)

Sure, yes I contacted .Mac support and they were very helpful.


----------

